# U.S. to send 4,000 troops to Poland



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another step by Barry and the fascist commie powers that be to coerce Russia into conflict.



> OSTERHOLZ-SCHARMBECK , Germany, Dec. 14 (UPI) -- The U.S. Army plans to deploy about 4,000 troops to Poland in early 2017 in a demonstration of strength aimed at Russia, a senior U.S. military official said.


U.S. to send 4,000 troops to Poland - UPI.com


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I can only imagine how Americans would react if 4,000 Russian troops were placed in Mehico.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Russia is as dangerous as an Alaskan Brown Bear, and this was the right thing to do.We were precipitous, in our chopping the Army into bits and pieces, like we did after the fall of The Iron Curtain.
Russia is full possession of the Ukraine, and we can't do a thing about it, but we can do something about Poland. I love the Poles, they have suffered unthinkable atrocities, from the Russians and Germans both.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not going to happen , Trump will stop it .


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> It's not going to happen , Trump will stop it .


Exactly. Are they going to fly 4000 over on Jan 2nd and then fly them all back a week later when Trump takes office?

Or is Obama hoping to kick start a war with Russia before his term ends?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We send troops to places like Estonia, Lithuania, Poland all the time to cross train with our partners.
I did not read the link as I'm at work and on my phone, but I wouldn't worry about it.
Unless, of course, you are a natural Nervous Nelly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope folks know that the U.S. is as much if not more of an aggressor as Russia is? I think that the true enemy after our own establishment and the UN is China, Iran and NK. Russia is being branded the big bad guy because it is a nation that refuses to be party to Globalism and the master plan of the elites. I think that there is legitimate room to be on decent terms with Russia and I would like to see Trump and Company make a real run at making it so.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I not worried about it , I am ready for what ever comes about it . If they go over there to train that's great , but if Obamazz wants to start :vs_poop: , he is doing the wrong thing . jmho.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We send troops to places like Estonia, Lithuania, Poland all the time to cross train with our partners.
> I did not read the link as I'm at work and on my phone, but I wouldn't worry about it.
> Unless, of course, you are a natural Nervous Nelly.


Not at all worried, just remembering the agreement with Russia at the end of the Cold War and thinking about how we can't be trusted to keep our word.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

January 20, 2017 can't get here quick enough, normally I don't wish my life away, this is an exception


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This announcement also bolsters the case (at least to the ignorant) of Russia hacking our elections. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Aint the first time this happen, a BCT from 1AD got sent out with 2AC from Vilseck to Lithuania during the whole Ukrainian thing...not getting excited about this one 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I hope folks know that the U.S. is as much if not more of an aggressor as Russia is? I think that the true enemy after our own establishment and the UN is China, Iran and NK. Russia is being branded the big bad guy because it is a nation that refuses to be party to Globalism and the master plan of the elites. I think that there is legitimate room to be on decent terms with Russia and I would like to see Trump and Company make a real run at making it so.


you trolling for the commies on the side? .... run into plenty of Russian trolls spouting the same exact propaganda - it's NATOs fault - Russia is only protecting the motherland ....

except - if you know military tactics - 100% of the Russian deployment is offensive - NOT DEFENSIVE ....

if you come up with good excuse for Russia's previous "defensive" attacks - the Ukrainians would be interested - they know the Bear better than anyone ....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you trolling for the commies on the side? .... run into plenty of Russian trolls spouting the same exact propaganda - it's NATOs fault - Russia is only protecting the motherland ....
> 
> except - if you know military tactics - 100% of the Russian deployment is offensive - NOT DEFENSIVE ....
> 
> if you come up with good excuse for Russia's previous "defensive" attacks - the Ukrainians would be interested - they know the Bear better than anyone ....


Having a bad day? Anyone that is not able to accept the U.S.'s part in this game is simply ignorant.


----------

